# What's DEU #1A (tunic with medals)?



## jmelai (30 Aug 2006)

Can someone please tell me exactly what DEU #1A is? Thanks!


----------



## Franko (30 Aug 2006)

Full tunic with medals, ankle boots, not Oxfords.

Tried to find a picture on Google but only found one w/ four females in a different order of dress from what you wanted.

Regards


----------



## jmelai (30 Aug 2006)

So piece by piece wise.. is it: (Top to bottom)

1. Beret
2. Tunic with medals
3. Tie
4. Short sleeve shirt with shoulder slip ons
5. Belt
6. Slacks
7. Ankle boots

Appreciate all the help!


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2006)

jmelai said:
			
		

> So piece by piece wise.. is it: (Top to bottom)
> 
> 1. Beret
> 2. Tunic with medals
> ...



Should be long sleeve shirt.........short sleve is worn without the tunic IIRC


----------



## navymich (30 Aug 2006)

jmelai said:
			
		

> So piece by piece wise.. is it: (Top to bottom)
> 
> 1. Beret
> 2. Tunic with medals
> ...



1. Boler or Peak cap if you are Navy
2. Also with nametag and any other acroutements as applicable
4. Long sleeve shirt
5. negative belt for females


----------



## RatCatcher (30 Aug 2006)

You always wear slip ons with any shirt (regardless of shirt sleeves or long sleeves).  BTW you wear the appropriate slip ons also...


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2006)

RatCatcher said:
			
		

> You always wear slip ons with any shirt (regardless of shirt sleeves or long sleeves).  BTW you wear the appropriate slip ons also...



Yes i know...there was confusion there between NM and me......slipons go on the long sleeve but nothing else does.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Yes i know...there was confusion there between NM and me......slipons go on the long sleeve but nothing else does.



You may be advised to wear the correct rank on your collars.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You may be advised to wear the correct rank on your collars.



Unless you are navy  or air...........forgot you land types have other stuff.  His profile does not specify which element


----------



## Black Watch (30 Aug 2006)

and do waer your ribbons on your shirt


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> and do waer your ribbons on your shirt



no


----------



## Black Watch (31 Aug 2006)

why not?


----------



## trigger324 (31 Aug 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> why not?



long sleeved shirt?...you just don't


----------



## Loachman (31 Aug 2006)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Full tunic with medals, ankle boots, not Oxfords.


Oxfords for Officers.


----------



## Black Watch (31 Aug 2006)

trigger324 said:
			
		

> long sleeved shirt?...you just don't


true...I'm sorry


----------



## Fdtrucker (31 Aug 2006)

When wearing DEU 1A or 1 with long Sleeve shirts you are wearing your name tag and medals on your tunic. Rank on your collar or slip on depending on your element.When wearing your CF pants and S/S shirt or Work dress you can wear your ribbons on your SS shirt as it is your outer wear.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (31 Aug 2006)

My understanding has always been you will wear name tag, ribbons, slip-ons and if Army, rank on collar regardless of what order or what shirt...in case you take your tunic off?

 ???


----------



## Franko (31 Aug 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> My understanding has always been you will wear name tag, ribbons, slip-ons and if Army, rank on collar regardless of what order or what shirt...in case you take your tunic off?
> 
> ???



Nope. Only the outer jacket if it's DEU 1A. If you are only wearing the t shirt then it is concidered the outer top and you must wear the proper acoutriments.

This means not only name tag and rank with slip ons but also ribbons.

Regards


----------



## Kirkhill (1 Sep 2006)

Does checking with the RSM still work?


----------



## Proud Canadian (1 Sep 2006)

See the following photos for All Orders of Dress 

http://esquimalt.mil.ca/bcomd/Base%20Chief/Army%20Dress.htm

http://esquimalt.mil.ca/bcomd/Base%20Chief/Navy%20Dress.htm


----------



## navymich (1 Sep 2006)

And for those that don't have DIN access:


----------



## RCA (1 Sep 2006)

Again

The ref is Ch 6 A-Ad-265-000/AG-001 CF Dress Manual (Mod 1 dated 2002-10-04)

Army

DEU No1 - Ceremonial (Tunic on)
1 - Accouterments (swords, belts, holsters, gloves, white belts, etc as ordered)
1A - Medals only (1 without accouterments)
1B - Full Dress
1C - Semi-Ceremonial
1D - Undress Ribbons

DEU No2 - Mess Dress
2 - Mess Standard (mess dress)
2A - Mess White
2B - Mess Service as per DEU No3 (which would include name tag) but white shirt and bow tie

DEU No3 Service Dress
3 - Duty Service - w/jtunic and ribbons, name tag, boots or shoes
3A Service   Dress - long sleeve shirt w/tie and slip-ons and rank collar dogs only
3B - Service dress - as per 3A but short sleeve shirt w/o tie and with ribbons and name tag.
3C - Service Dress as per 3A/B but with sweater w/o tie and name tag
3D - Tropical

and no where does the book differentiate between NCMs and Officers


----------

